# Regulated Box mod (50watt) with removeble 18650



## kimbo (9/2/15)

Hi 

I am looking for one for @DemonicBunnee his GF laid claim to his iStick now he is all alone at work

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (9/2/15)

@kimbo the SMOK M65 are due in Wednesday


----------



## kimbo (9/2/15)

Hi @KieranD 

Nice 

They did add pass trough on the new devices i read somewhere they have now


----------



## KieranD (9/2/15)

kimbo said:


> Hi @KieranD
> 
> Nice
> 
> They did add pass trough on the new devices i read somewhere they have now


Correct

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (9/2/15)

Anybody know if the lower-than-actual ohm reading bug was fixed?


----------



## free3dom (9/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Anybody know if the lower-than-actual ohm reading bug was fixed?



There was never a bug...the reading just truncates the second decimal (so 0.49 shows as 0.4 not 0.5), internally it uses 0.49 to calculate voltage. 

Some *faulty *units had lower than normal readings, but they were replaced (for local buyers)

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (10/2/15)

KieranD said:


> @kimbo the SMOK M65 are due in Wednesday



@KieranD: Please let me know when as soon as you receive them. I left my SO without something to vape today, and now I'm scared to go home...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KieranD (10/2/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> @KieranD: Please let me know when as soon as you receive them. I left my SO without something to vape today, and now I'm scared to go home...



@DemonicBunnee they are being delivered tomorrow and available on the site now


----------

